# New Anubias Plants Arrived Today



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about this plant order. I am excited they arrived, but disappointed at the shape they came in. Almost all had rotted/melted leaves. And all of them, except the petite, have yellow parts on their leaves. Is this damage from shipping? Will the leaves die? Are they deficient?

Pic 1: Broadleaf
Pic 2: Barteri
Pic 3&4: Eyes
Pic 5: Petite
Pic 6: Sorry state of arrival.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Also, they were shipped from Malaysia and some of them still have mineral wool on their roots. Should I get all of the wool off? Also, should I quarantine or wash them very well? them? I don't want any leaves melting/rotting in my tanks.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

you should always quarantine the plants. the wool you should probably pull off as well just make sure you dont damage the roots or Rhizome (part where they grow from) 

The yellowing of the leaves I think is actually due to a Deficiency of a certain Main or Trace element. Potassium deficiency causes that exact type of yellowing on older leaves. IMO its the most common deficiency for plants

The rotting is probably shock


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I set them up in a vasewith Leaf Zone and Seachem's Potassium when I got them. The yellow is not going to disappear, is it?


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

It might. The rotting isn't gonna go away though


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a head's up: It is illegal to import those plants into the US. Was the box marked "Toys" or some such instead of "Live Plants." There's a seller on eBay (aquticmagic, I think) and people on another forum have reported having Customs either show up at their door or entire shipments were confiscated and stern warnings given.

I believe yellow is Potassium deficiency. Rot spreads like wildfire and really, really stinks so make sure you keep each Anubias separate from the other.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

They were labeled live plants on a green sticker. Even had a list of the plants included. I've never had a plant order marked anything other than "live plants, handle woth care." Must not be illegal.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Under U.S. law it is illegal to import plants that are not bare rooted.
This is to protect U.S. agriculture from the possible introduction of
non-native pathogens/parasites. This is a a very real problem.
Unfortunately, the way the law is written, it not only bans plants with
soil around their roots, but ALL plants where the roots cannot be visually
inspected.
Found this. My plants were packed clear.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I believe that in order to import plants, a phytosanitary certificate is needed. Did the anubias come with one?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of the confiscated plants were in CA or Hawaii. So it could also be state laws. My friend received a package from Aquaticmagic (I think that's the name) with "Toys" on the box. But I don't know if they were bare-root or not.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

AquaticMagic. Are they getting people in trouble? I have ordered all my live plants off them since 2011 and have never had an issue. This time I ordered something other than moss balls (I ordered anubias too) I sincerely hope I didn't do anything wrong! I know Canada has different laws on these things but... 

Sorry your anubias is not faring well. Can you just cut the rot off and keep the rest? My experience with cutting anubias has always been positive but then, I never had rot.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I read somewhere anubais is illegal to ship to California, period.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've never had a problem with aquatic magic either. I've contacted him with pictures and they've been more than happy to help a customer, I'm just waiting to hear from him back.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys, problem resolved! Aquaticmagic is generously sending me three free anubias plants (free ship too) as their way of saying sorry for the dissatisfaction!! Once again is my favorite seller!


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

thats good service right there!


lol watch them send you three with completely rotted out Rhizomes


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is the first order I've ever had bad. :/


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

I was just being a jerk 

Are they on ebay or somewhere else? I would be interested in checking out there stuff


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Out of curiosity. How long did the package take to get to you?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I just found and read this. 

Here's the paragraph relevant to buying plants from overseas.

"Plants and Seeds for Planting
To keep plant pests and diseases out of the United States, live plants and seeds for planting are not allowed into the country without a phytosanitary certificate (including shipments from Canada). Issued by agriculture officials in the shipping country, a phytosanitary certificate verifies that the plants or seeds were inspected, are free from harmful pests and diseases, and meet applicable U.S. entry requirements.
If a prospective shipper is unwilling to obtain a phytosanitary certificate or tells you that one is not needed for your purchase, you should cancel your order: those plants or seeds from that shipper are illegal for import into the United States. The only exception is for small amounts of seed that are allowed to enter the United States under a USDA Small Lots
of Seed (SLOS) permit instead of a phytosanitary certificate. Information about SLOS permits and how to apply for them is available on the APHIS Web site at www.aphis.usda.gov/plant-health/small-lot-seeds.
In addition to a phytosanitary certificate, some plants and seeds may require further paperwork, treatment, or inspection. Please contact APHIS for more information."


full article here:
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/publications/plant_health/2013/fs_receiving_mailed_ag_products.pdf


And the penalty is....*drum roll*
up to $1000 for the initial offense.

_"Civil penalties (1 In general

Any person that violates this chapter, or that forges, counterfeits, or, without author- ity from the Secretary, uses, alters, defaces, or destroys any certificate, permit, or other document provided for in this chapter may, after notice and opportunity for a hearing on the record, be assessed a civil penalty by the Secretary that does not exceed the greater of- $50,000 in the case of any individual (except that the civil penalty may not ex- ceed $1,000 in the case of an initial violation of this chapter by an individual moving reg- ulated articles not for monetary gain),"_

page 14 here:
http://www.aphis.usda.gov/brs/pdf/PlantProtAct2000.pdf


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When I ordered a plant from overseas I had to pay either $20 or $25 for the certificate. And it was clearly displayed on the box.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I remember reading this up years ago. it's good to have a refresher and be reminded of the risks.

Ofcourse 99% of the time, the plants will get here just fine. But personally, I don't really want to take the risk. 

I can get a nice selection of healthy crypts and anubias from Gordon Richards for a very competitive price. Even with shipping, the cost even out when ordering multiple plants 

The two times ignorant old me ordered from Aquatic magic, I got my package a month later, labeled as "toy" and the plants had yellowing leaves.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oops double post


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have the anubias plants quarantined in a glass vase with a snail and there is A LOT of teeny tiny (smaller/skinnier/faster than a microworm) white worms wriggling in there. Don't know what to do!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Eww yikes. Could it just be planaria? 

I have never successfully performed a bleach on new plants but perhaps you can look into that to kill off whatever is on your plant? 

If you have small fish they might like to eat the wigglies, though I would do that until I had a confirmation on what it was. Can you get pictures?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

No, I would need a macro lens or a microscope.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sounds like detritus worms


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

So the fish should be safe when I add the plants to the tank, I'm assuming. Would they be alright dor my fry tank? Or would they just become another food source?


----------

